# Freezing Puffballs



## woodsman (Aug 29, 2010)

What's the best method for freezing puffballs? We seem to have a bumper crop here this year. I usually dry them for later use, but I'd like to try freezing some too. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, first, don't let the owner know that you took Puffballs (as well as Fluffy or any of the other cats). I normally put them in whole but sometimes you can hear them squeal.

Sorry about that... just couldn't help myself. 

I don't recall the details but from what I've heard, you should cook them first and try to get all the air out of the bag before putting in the freezer.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Are we talking Old London or Cheetos? Not sure I know what puff balls are.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Not sure I know what puff balls are.


Thanks. I don't feel so stupid now.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

They're a type of mushroom (or are at least in the mushroom family).


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We used to get huge ones in the front yard.
For those who don't get them, they look like big white balls in the the yard- from softball size to over the size of a basketball! Very tasty too!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course they are!!!! :lolsmash::lolsmash:....

I thought first of those round yellowish cheesy things kids love and wondered why anybody would want to!! 

I've never had the guts to try picking wild ones and never tried growing my own...hmmm why does the word Schrooms come to mind? :sssh:

Interesting thought

Which reminded me I need to learn more about sprouting alfalfa and radish sprouts... never tried it...


----------



## woodsman (Aug 29, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Well, first, don't let the owner know that you took Puffballs (as well as Fluffy or any of the other cats). I normally put them in whole but sometimes you can hear them squeal.
> 
> Sorry about that... just couldn't help myself.
> 
> I don't recall the details but from what I've heard, you should cook them first and try to get all the air out of the bag before putting in the freezer.


LOL! Thanks, I needed a laugh this morning. Thanks for the info too. The puffballs are in the freezer and no cats were harmed in the process.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like confusing 'puffballs' with 'hairballs'....... 

One's a potentially dangerous, rubbery wild growing invasive species.......

and the other is a mushroom. :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> Sounds like confusing 'puffballs' with 'hairballs'.......
> 
> One's a potentially dangerous, rubbery wild growing invasive species.......
> 
> and the other is a mushroom. :2thumb:


UUGGHH! ... I do NOT want to know what your cat has been eating :surrender:


----------

